# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  MakerBot is releasing 4 new composite filaments

## Eddie

Hi guys.  Just hanging out here at CES, and I had the chance to meet with MakerBot CEO Jenny Lawton yesterday.  She showed me four of the new filaments that MakerBot will be releasing this year (in conjunction with smart extruders capable of printing with them).  Those new materials are Limestone, Maple, Iron, and Bronze.  I had a chance to hold objects printed with these, and walked away rather impressed.  Read and see more about these at: http://3dprint.com/35588/makerbot-composite-filaments/

----------


## nils

LayWood = 2012
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201209...-filament.html

LayBrick (Sandstone = May 2013
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201305...zero-warp.html

Bronze + Bamboo Fill = May 2014
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201405...-printers.html

So where exactly is Makerbot doing ANYTHING remotely innovative? Except for selling Extruders in a triple Pack because they are so hard to clean that you need a spare one on any given day.

----------


## Bassna

> LayWood = 2012
> http://www.3ders.org/articles/201209...-filament.html
> 
> LayBrick (Sandstone = May 2013
> http://www.3ders.org/articles/201305...zero-warp.html
> 
> Bronze + Bamboo Fill = May 2014
> http://www.3ders.org/articles/201405...-printers.html
> 
> So where exactly is Makerbot doing ANYTHING remotely innovative? Except for selling Extruders in a triple Pack because they are so hard to clean that you need a spare one on any given day.


Agree. But they sure do like to make it look like they are.

----------

